# Bagging my Mk3 Jetta



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi guys.
Put the order in with suicidedoors.com on Wednesday (3/4/09) for 2 chapman universal strut kits (using one for the rear, trading the other for some of these). went with the Vlair 380 3/8" Starter Kit offered on the suicidedoors.com website as well. According to UPS the package should be here on 3/12. I'll be completing the trunk set-up first and it will be something subtle and clean. I'll be posting updates as things start coming along and hope that this thread can be of some help to other mk3 owners looking to make the switch to air.
Anyways, here's the car that will be going under the knife. The lower grill piece has been painted and installed since these pics were taken, just don't have anything more recent.
























I'd appreciate any help/comments and look forward to answering any questions people have. Keep in mind, this is my first time doing any sort of air install so it'll be a learning process


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

were going to need batteries for the camera


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

About time you really lose that horrific wheel gap Justin.








I should worry about mine pretty soon too.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

How about this. NOBODY help this tool! 
Feel better. 
How am I not going to like this. EVERYTHING belongs on air.


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

watch for tight corners!


----------



## girth brooks (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

looks like ass


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_How am I not going to like this. EVERYTHING belongs on air.

Just for that I'm not bagging my A6.


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Just for that I'm not bagging my A6.









plenty allroads running around on air...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_plenty allroads running around on air...

Way to ruin my fun.


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Way to ruin my fun.









sorry. i'll go destroy all allroads and make them into allofftheroads


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

CC is that way...---->


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Justin just let me know I can help you source everything else.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you know riley is up your way you should talk to him.


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice i jus ordered my rears about 10 minutes ago so mine should be done soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *e-townvdub* »_

running the chapman universal kit for the rear as well? take some pics of where you cut/weld if you can! thanks.


----------



## BENJAMIN!! (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Bagging my Mk3 Jetta (JustinS1219)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

All I can say is don't parked dumped and ride at that height you have pictured







.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_All I can say is don't parked dumped and ride at that height you have pictured







.


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dis thread is going to suck. And I will stand there and not help the whole time this is being done. I may even anti help by hiding the things you need, just so this will never get done.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thank you.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JIIP* »_dis thread is going to suck. And I will stand there and not help the whole time this is being done. I may even anti help by hiding the things you need, just so this will never get done.

JP =
















Justin, i'm glad you finally made the step towards getting this ish done (before kayla?)









_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
were going to need batteries for the camera 

Or just get me to take more pictars.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_pnw* »_Justin, i'm glad you finally made the step towards getting this ish done (before kayla?)









You should bag the Square Curt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bunch of PNW homos.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Not until the check clears.


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yay


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JIIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JIIP* »_dis thread is going to suck. And I will stand there and not help the whole time this is being done. I may even anti help by hiding the things you need, just so this will never get done.
 lol! 
Oh and Justin, I got a few welder buddy's who might be able to help you out in that dept. when the time comes, probably on the super cheap too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (fourtybucks)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
let me know if i can ever help with anything justin.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pendulum)*

I am truely loving all the mark3's getting bagged...
I personally, LOVE mine.


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
I personally, LOVE mine.










that makes 2 of us







prolly more too lol


----------



## JettiKnight (Mar 6, 2006)

*FV-QR*

neato.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

this arrived today...just this.
cell phone pic.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

HYPE


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Bagging my Mk3 Jetta (JustinS1219)*

progess pics broski


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Bagging my Mk3 Jetta (Wyman)*

what will need to be welded? i may be able to help...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Bagging my Mk3 Jetta (a2lowvw)*

This car will never see the road again.


----------



## Novo1.8T (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: Bagging my Mk3 Jetta (Capt. Obvious)*

I already offered to help......but it looks like i've been replaced.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Bagging my Mk3 Jetta (Capt. Obvious)*

done yet ?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ghey thread


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

needs pics. and progress.


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_needs pics. and progress.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Bagging my Mk3 Jetta (Capt. Obvious)*

Everything should be here tomorrow. I've got the next 3 days off from work so hopefully ill be able to get a good amount of the work done, if not all. Pics will def. find their way into here as progress is made. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BENJAMIN!! (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Bagging my Mk3 Jetta (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_Everything should be here tomorrow. I've got the next 3 days off from work so hopefully ill be able to get a good amount of the work done, if not all. Pics will def. find their way into here as progress is made. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cool, doo
i'll head up friday after work to help JP watch you and lucas get this done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

three days is enough time if you have done the research. You should definitely have someone who has done it on speed dial







I know I called Santi and Cptn obvious.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_three days is enough time if you have done the research. You should definitely have someone who has done it on speed dial







I know I called Santi and Cptn obvious.










yeah, ive got riley in my phone book so if i have questions ill be giving him a call.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good luck. now to get a better set of rims


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

rims < wheels


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

fat guys need airride.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_rims < wheels

Wrong. Wheels > rims.


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
You should bag the Square Curt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

You are not the first to say that. And I want to, just have other priorities atm. 
Someday it will be done, but that's not the point of this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_This car will never see the road again.









Hey this isn't spence's thread....









_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_
Wrong. Wheels > rims.

fail


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_pnw* »_You are not the first to say that. And I want to, just have other priorities atm. Someday it will be done, but that's not the point of this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_pnw* »_fail

Missed the funny.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I'm watching this. 
Please take tons of pictures of the rears. Thanks


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowVRT* »_I'm watching this. 
Please take tons of pictures of the rears. Thanks


will do. gonna be going to pick up some old rear mk2 struts in a bit so i can get the brackets i need so the chapman kit will mount up correctly. still waiting for everything to arrive today but i figure the packages won't get here until ~5pm or so.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you are gay. let me know if you need any help. I plan on being up in sumner saturday and sunday


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_three days is enough time if you have done the research. You should definitely have someone who has done it on speed dial







I know I called Santi and Cptn obvious.









I called 'rat4life' to come show me the wires on the valves and everything..
Only took me 8 hours from start to finish








(even though now I have to notch, false floor and other touch ups)
What are you using for the front ?


_Modified by ramon. at 5:35 PM 3-12-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I didn't have his #


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pm'd


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well, UPS guy just dropped off ONE package and it contained the airlines, the vlair relay and wiring harness. Turns out my valves are on backorder at suicidedoors.com. I was under the impression that the chapman universal struts would arrive today along with with rest of the air management kit...hopefully it gets here tomorrow.
i'm going to pick up some materials for the new trunk set up right now.


----------



## BENJAMIN!! (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

i bet you had a boner when the UPS man pulled up.
walked out to meet him on the street like Curt does bishes


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im not gonna lie, i was excited.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what valves? 
IM santi or email [email protected]


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_ old rear mk2 struts 


I think i still have mine from the yetta


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

this thread is boring


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
I think i still have mine from the yetta


austin is practically giving me the ones he had from that parts car. but its good to know you have those ones just incase.

_Quote, originally posted by *NDubber* »_this thread is boring


go hang out with darius


----------



## Novo1.8T (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NDubber)*

Hey bro, I have tomorrow night off, maybe i'll swing by and try not to help


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pm'd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_

go hang out with darius

let me know when he leaves your house, ill call him

and let me know if you need an extra hand


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well, doesnt look like ill have them installed in the time frame i wanted them done. just got off the phone with suicidedoors.com and the scheduled date of delivery for the tank, struts, and misc. pieces isn't until monday.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

damn them!!!1


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

This thread sucks


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I concur


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_This thread sucks








 make a better one, i dare you


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

needs updates + pics


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

needs parts

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i'll come over and take pics of it. but i'm not getting my hands dirty. jk


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (__BIRD__)*


----------



## Bird (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (90dub)*


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

Justin my final exams all end tuesday by 5pm, so after than I can come over and take pics of all the gear, and progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

Need progress pics! Hurry up curt!


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

ooook.... so let's get this straight. it was supposed to be done a long time ago and you are still waiting on parts


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ooook.... so let's get this straight. it was supposed to be done a long time ago and you are still waiting on parts

Well, sort of.
Received a large package (no ****) yesterday that contained 1 set of chapman struts, tank, compressor, gauges, some fittings, a little more air line, and some compressor filters. 
Ordering the 2nd set of chapman struts on friday because im trading the set I have currently to rene (6T1) for his airbagit.com mk3 front kit struts which obviously aren't compatible with his b6 a4 avant.
Plus, my valves are on backorder from suicidedoors right now and should be here by this time next week.
I'm going to get started and finished with my trunk set up wednesday or thursday but I'm running into an issue with dimensions for the sub box I currently plan on using while keeping the "false floor" style box im going to use for mounting the compressor/tank.
Pics of the stuff I received yesterday will be posted tonight!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (NDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NDubber* »_ make a better one, i dare you

Build threads ruin surprises. You might see my car this year if I finish everything. 
Justin, sucks it's taking so long for everything to show up. Cant wait to see it sitting low, and maybe with some new wheels you were talking about last week


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hit up santi for parts you need







start spreading your money around the people here


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

curious to see how that airbigit.com product works out for ya


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Hit up santi for parts you need







start spreading your money around the people here










Someone called?? 
The airbagit stuff for mk3s from what i've seen goes decetly low, but quality on the struts, and other stuff isnt all that.. 
mk4 app sucks..


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Hit up santi for parts you need







start spreading your money around the people here










haha i would but the valves came with the kit i ordered...theyre sending them to me ASA they get them in. kind of on a tight budget right now so i dont think spending more money on stuff would be smart for me to do.

_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_curious to see how that airbigit.com product works out for ya


same here...i know the black r32 mk3 ran them and from what i read in his threads he couldnt complain too much about them.

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Someone called?? 
The airbagit stuff for mk3s from what i've seen goes decetly low, but quality on the struts, and other stuff isnt all that.. 
mk4 app sucks.. 


well if i'm not satisfied with them ill hit you up for sure man. heard nothing but good things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_
well if i'm not satisfied with them ill hit you up for sure man. heard nothing but good things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

good to hear that, anything i can help you with just let me know!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'll be keeping an eye in here anyways!! hope to see progress soon!


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
How are things going?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_
same here...i know the black r32 mk3 ran them and from what i read in his threads he couldnt complain too much about them.


yeah but he wasnt using them to go low just for a stance, i think they are not bad tho


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

i havent heard to much about about airbagit struts but they seem to be good quality







my patecs with aersports are humongous pieces of ****







i wanna c how these work for you cuz ill be looking for new struts soon


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (e-townvdub)*

I didn't take these, but our friend aron did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Come on that is it? you start the wiring? you should. Just get the gauges mounted. 
You should try and find a old Evolution sports gauge pod. Hit up skidmrk and see if he can find you one


----------



## mk4spence (Jun 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curt_pnw* »_
Hey this isn't spence's thread....










my cars all put back together and ready to go to the dealer...


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mk4spence)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i look forward to final pics soon


----------



## square_one (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Cute Purse Justin


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *square_one* »_Cute Purse Justin










http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_
Ordering the 2nd set of chapman struts on friday because im trading the set I have currently to rene (6T1) for his airbagit.com mk3 front kit struts which obviously aren't compatible with his b6 a4 avant.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hi Bobby


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you working on this shiz today?


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

no


----------



## PaisleyRose (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_no









boo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PaisleyRose)*


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoj* »_











_Quote, originally posted by *geoj* »_











_Quote, originally posted by *geoj* »_











_Quote, originally posted by *geoj* »_











_Quote, originally posted by *geoj* »_


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

heres some inspiration







hurry up


----------



## mk4spence (Jun 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

umm this done yet?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mk4spence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4spence* »_umm this done yet? 

you didnt see the pics of it from xxx last weekend?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

?


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha, no its not done. valves arrived today. super busy with work all week but i have friday or saturday off i think...ill do some work.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

so you're only running one compressor? might want to look into getting a second one....
nothing would be worse than having it fail when you're dumped somewhere....


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pendulum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pendulum* »_so you're only running one compressor? might want to look into getting a second one....
nothing would be worse than having it fail when you're dumped somewhere....









Or just buy a $5 schraeder valve just in case that situation happens.


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

^thats what i did , hopefully my one compressor never goes on me but if it does im prepared lol


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *pendulum* »_nothing would be worse than having it fail when you're dumped somewhere....









karma is a bitch


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucas13dourado* »_
karma is a bitch


----------



## 1985zcar (Apr 19, 2006)

More like nothing would be more awesome.


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (1985zcar)*

Any progress Justin?
You need to take more pics http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

might do a little work tomorrow. ill take pics if i do.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yawn...


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

tell me about it.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

This thread has earned an official build thread epic fail seal of failure.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (EK20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EK20* »_This thread has earned an official build thread epic fail seal of failure.

at least he is modding his car.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_at least he is modding his car.









My build thread isn't failing though.


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: (EK20)*








thread=retarded







i kid bro







get this thing going


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_might do a little work tomorrow. ill take pics if i do.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you ever want an extra hand I'm usually down to help on the weekends.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlkMk3* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you ever want an extra hand I'm usually down to help on the weekends.


you on spring break? come over tomorrow if you want. probably just gonna be messing around with the trunk set up


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

jesus. what the **** is taking so long.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_jesus. what the **** is taking so long. 


everything. have to order a few fittings, didnt realize they didnt come in the kit i ordered. gotta pick up the front struts from rene still. work has been bending me over as far as opening and closing shifts and what not...plus im just being a tiny bit lazy at times. ill do some work tomorrow though


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what are peoples opinions on ptc fittings vs. others?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

I much prefer PTCs to compression fittings.


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

i like ptc fittings alooooot better







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Four pages of nothing? This is a fun read


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its funny to see more and more PNW people here.


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_
you on spring break? come over tomorrow if you want. probably just gonna be messing around with the trunk set up

Spring break starts Friday for me.


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_its funny to see more and more PNW people here. 


I hope I'm being included in that statement


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well I am just glad you are here


----------



## babydaddy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

WTF fam this done yet?


----------



## gannonjf (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (babydaddy)*

LOL. Quick, let's all jump on the air bandwagon.. Epic fail Justin.


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gannonjf)*


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

waiting on all my fittings/water trap from santi


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_waiting on all my fittings/water trap from santi









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They are on their way!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You should have just went through him to get everything


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha yeah, this whole thing has been quite the learning experience so far. just got home about 20min ago from rene's...picked the front struts/bags up. probably gonna assemble those up tonight.


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_You should have just went through him to get everything









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif no ****!


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

moar pics!


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (lilgreydentwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lilgreydentwagen* »_moar *progress*!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (EK20)*

how are things going? You been working on the trunk?


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just got home from work about 15 min. ago and found a package filled with all my fittings and some 1/8 line for my gauges.
THANKS SANTI!
im actually in the process of getting the fittings/valves put together right now. pics soon?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

werd!! u shall have a couple more things coming... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeah, i guess 2 of the fittings are on backorder.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

yeah i know.. i saw that on the shippin invoice.. u'll have them soon. also the watertrap should be there friday


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well it only takes a few hours to build valves


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

okay so lets see if im "doing it wrong". here are a few pics:
1st pic = stuff on the left is assembled (correctly i hope) stuff on the right is stuff that's leftover in the fittings bag and i have no clue what ill be using them for...hopefully you can point me in the right direction haha!








2nd pic = is this right? should i have 4 of these with the 1/4 PTC fittings? and then 2 without a PTC fitting?








3rd pic = arrows on the bottom of each valve are pointing right (towards dump correct?) pretty much wondering if this looks right or not.








i did the assembly the best i could based off of the diagram posted in the FAQ thread...this one.
http://i42.tinypic.com/2mi4z2p.jpg
thanks in advance for any advice anybody can provide. i have thursday/friday off work this week and i REALLY want to get everything installed finally...just want to make sure i dont make a stupid mistake by assuming something is a certain way.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Don't use teflon tape. I would use the paste. 
But it looks right


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jiminy christmas. this ish still isn't done?







jk, looks like it's comin along swell.


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you are beating travy already


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VDUBgirl.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBgirl.* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you are beating travy already









pffft I got a manifold, that part's already done


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha till travy needs to replace a whole manifold


----------



## Ryster (May 8, 2007)

friday after the woodinville gtg if nothing is going on that night im sure me and trav will head over to help


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Lets finish this bitch.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just like that hooker, what?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

stop posting.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

and get to work?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no just stop
log out
come back when you think you can


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

ouch. but i can't say anything... the condition of my bay is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

So ny final 2 fittings arrived today. Im at work right now til 10 tonight but I think ill be removing the suspension once I get home


----------



## Ryster (May 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_So ny final 2 fittings arrived today. Im at work right now til 10 tonight but I think ill be removing the suspension once I get home



better have the install done tonight then


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so, i just got home from work...a little later than planned and im tired so i'm not doing to suspension stuff tonight. i have some running around to do tomorrow morning to get my rear strut mounts welded up, and possibly get my frame notched as well. once i get home from that stuff ill be taking the cup kit out as planned and the car will just stay in my garage on jackstands. luckily i have another car to use for the next few days so if i need to do any random running around ill have that.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

oh **** you're winning...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_oh **** you're winning...


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it's coming along alright!


----------



## VDUBgirl. (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_pnw)*

pictures of the progress!!!!


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

radio relocation. gauges are going in stock radio din


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Done yet?


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (EK20)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like the headset relocation.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

4.28.09 UPDATE:
major work was done today! switches are wired up, all the valves are wired up and working, gauges are in place with lights working, air line has been run to them as well. holes are drilled, grommets are in place. did a lot of lame running around for a few missing/changes in fittings. i also picked up the rear struts from being welded at Brody's . The work turned out awesome and i had no problem with installation (not that mk2/mk3 suspension is anything tricky right?







) I also assembled the front struts/bags and they're also installed now. car is still on jackstands at the moment but im gonna be running the lines tonight. after that ill get the tank/compressor in the trunk and get the +/- wires that i have in place waiting, hooked up. i'm getting this all done tonight so expect more ****ty cell phone pics in the next few hours with everything completed!


----------



## BENJAMIN!! (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

finally


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

annnnnnd of course both front bags and my left rear bag are leaking bad. ill be removing all three struts tomorrow to figure out what the issues are.
i guess if anything good came out of tonight it was that the compressor, tank, and valves are doing what they're supposed to do.


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

**** happens man keep trying http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the end result will be worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

where are the photos? You are not notched yet are you?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

No need to remove the struts, leak could be from the valves as well, or one of the fittings. Check w/ some soapy water first...


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *e-townvdub* »_**** happens man keep trying http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the end result will be worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thanks dude, i hope i can get it figured out over the next 2 days.

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_where are the photos? You are not notched yet are you? 


i was too mad to take pics last night, still not notched, ill do that once i get everything working correctly.

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_No need to remove the struts, leak could be from the valves as well, or one of the fittings. Check w/ some soapy water first... 


well when we first got the compressor started up by tapping the pressure switch into the ignition switch and turning the car on i let it run for a minute or two figuring it was just taking a little bit but then i started hearing a leaking sound from the inside...i dont know if the watertrap was open or closed (kind of dark inside) but it sounded like it was coming from it so i twisted the bottom to do the opposite of what it was and the leaking sound stopped.
the compressor was on for a solid 4 to 5 minutes and i was inspecting all the valves/fittings around in the spare wheel well and didnt feel any air coming from anything. i then started checking out the bags and had my buddy do all up...the right rear filled and was fine.
left/right front had a leaking sound so i started feeling around the fitting and felt nothing, i felt under the bags where it meets the strut and could feel air coming out so i think its one or both of the bottom rubber seals on both struts.
the rear left bag is where im concerned because i heard a leaking sound and when i felt for bag pressure and squeezed i could tell there was air in (but not nearly as much as the other rear bag) it but with just a bit of hand pressure i deflated it a bit. felt around the fitting and even tightened it a tiny bit more. i started feeling air around the top of the bag where its clamped down.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so, after some more investigating this morning it turns out the bottom seals on the front left bottom bag bracket is the source of the leak on that side, i replaced both bottom seals but have yet to get everything installed back together. the front right is leaking from the top bag bracket where the strut rod passes through the very top. i should have noticed this during assembly but there are 3 small rings on both upper bag brackets that i assume need seals. here's a pic, i'm sure somebody will chime in and confirm what i'm thinking...
top view of the bracket








bottom view of the bracket








how the car still sits, pic from last night


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so i "fixed" the 'air coming out of the bottom bracket' of the front left problem, but now its doing exactly why the front right is STILL doing and the air is coming out of the top bracket, even with the new seals up top.
also discovered that my front bags are getting constant air...air to the gauges isnt doing a damn thing. dont know why. any input would be appreciated.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*









hopes up justin!


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

yeah justin, you will figure it out.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_so i "fixed" the 'air coming out of the bottom bracket' of the front left problem, but now its doing exactly why the front right is STILL doing and the air is coming out of the top bracket, even with the new seals up top.
also discovered that my front bags are getting constant air...air to the gauges isnt doing a damn thing. dont know why. any input would be appreciated.

what do u mean they are constantly getting air? air is creeping inside the bag? so pressure keeps going up? 
also what do u mean air to the gauges isnt doing a damn thing? the gauges arent working? 
the lines might be kinked or something where air isnt going to them.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the gauges are connected but they dont show pressure from the bags...


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
the lines might be kinked or something where air isnt going to them. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hyphytrain203)*

Where are you getting your fittings from Justin? My local place closed and now I don't know where to go locally.


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Where are you getting your fittings from Justin? My local place closed and now I don't know where to go locally.











tacoma screw?


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Where are you getting your fittings from Justin? My local place closed and now I don't know where to go locally.










pm sent.


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for progress.


----------



## BlkMk3 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (geoj)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

welp, i CANNOT get the front upper bag brackets to stop leaking. i got all the wheels on the car to lower it off of the jackstands and got the left side off first, went to inflate the left side so i could get my jack out from underneath...right rear inflated perfectly, right front not so much...it began to rise but quickly lost air pressure at the top bracket. i inflated the front left bag a bit and began to hear the same leaking sound as the right front. inflated the left rear and it started off fine, then i heard a loud squeel and began to hear leaking. also, blew the 15 fuse on my switch box and of course i can't find my fuse kit to replace it.








however, i did get the constant air flow to the front bags to stop. had 2 of the valves facing the wrong way.








i work all day tomorrow and i doubt ill be able to get anything done because of that. not sure when my next day off will be. blahh


----------



## BENJAMIN!! (Jan 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

sucks. if it makes you feel better, my stuff isn't done either. it's on its third week of sittin' in the garage.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BENJAMIN!!)*

You are running aerosport fronts over the coils correct? are they new or used?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no he isn't


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

then what fronts? chapmans up front also?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no I do not know who made them. but its front setup not a bag over thing


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_no I do not know who made them. but its front setup not a bag over thing

oh arent those the ones from chassistech that came off that mk3 w/ the .:R swap...


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
oh arent those the ones from chassistech that came off that mk3 w/ the .:R swap... 


the eastsidecustomz MKIII, yeah i believe so


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

is the shaft scored, or scratched? maybe thats why its not sealing with new o rings.
Is this a chassistech strut?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

photos bitch


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i honestly don't have much info about the struts. i was told that theyre the same ones on airbagit.com...they look very similar to these
http://www.airbagit.com/PhotoG...OL-51


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

Yes, Chasis tech, aim, ricky racer, airbagit.com, Streetridepro.com, Truckinsuspension.com, its all the same company 10 different names to scam you with.
Goodluck with that.....


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

eh, the company didnt scam me, the seller did. gonna give some thicker upper seals a try, if those dont work ill start saving for something new.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

If the shaft is nicked, it'll chew through the seals no matter how big it is.
Can the struts be rebuilt? Like are the shocks inserts and can be removed?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't think the sell scammed you Justin. Watch what you say.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im over it anyways. nothing i can do about it now.


----------



## VW Tuna (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_im over it anyways. nothing i can do about it now.

Good luck man, i just read the whole thread... Hope things get figured out quickly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

And I am not telling you that you can't be upset bro. Throwing around accusations isn't going to get you anywhere. that is all. 
I am sorry that they are leaking. They have not been used in a few year though.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

id rather keep this thread focused on the build.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









ps don't throw those other ones away. If you are you should give them to me. I will try and rebuild them for my next car


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

do the seals go dry on these?


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i lubed the seals on each bracket. should be able to pick up a new set of bagyards for the front next friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_i lubed the seals on each bracket. should be able to pick up a new set of bagyards for the front next friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

you are def determined to finish this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i wouldve gave up a while ago







hell im sick of my leak of 20 psi over night so im getting rid of the bags







too much work for me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif they were fun while they lasted







and i jus got it laying subframe


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

whats leaking? the chapman struts?


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

na my uvairs up front. i guess i kinda over exagerated that post







im not doing away with air ride







just on the jetta







i picked up a mint ass b3 the other day and the jetta is being retired to a daily again for my girl so the passats all mine







u will find a build thread very soon


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

haha nice man, look forward to seeing it. just gonna switch everything over from the jetta to the passat?


----------



## BENJAMIN!! (Jan 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_haha nice man, look forward to seeing it. just gonna switch everything over from the jetta to the passat?



_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_id rather keep this thread focused on the build.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BENJAMIN!!* »_



ecu what?


----------



## BENJAMIN!! (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_
ecu what?


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_haha nice man, look forward to seeing it. just gonna switch everything over from the jetta to the passat?

yea pretty much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am anxiously awaiting the passat then.


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am anxiously awaiting the passat then. 

sarcasm







.... or u being serious


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (e-townvdub)*

shawns a passat type of guy.

justin bring the bags by piggy's so i can take a look at em.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sorry those bags are sold Justin.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_shawns a passat type of guy.

justin bring the bags by piggy's so i can take a look at em.










haha im delivering them to mark tomorrow. thinking about bagging the jetta?!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

long term yes. 
short term i have a guy at work who has serviced a lot of air ride systems


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_
ecu what?









but seriously ben...


----------



## JIIP (Apr 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well what is happening with this thing?


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its on hold while i save for a few new things/hear back from the air lift company. ill update once i figure stuff out.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

have you figured stuff out yet?


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well i have stuff figured out...its just a matter of getting the funds together so i dont have to break the bank when i get the new stuff


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

still thinkin bagyards justin?


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i think bag over coil might be a better option for me as far as $ goes for now...but we'll see. i'm still up in the air.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_still thinkin bags justin?









maybe down the road. with a baby on the way and the engine bay still not done... i need to get it on the road first. have a feeling any projects that arent done by december may not get done for a while. 

_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_i think bag over coil might be a better option for me as far as $ goes for now...but we'll see. i'm still up in the air.


i thought you were trying to get down on air?


_Modified by a2lowvw at 5:31 PM 5/28/2009_


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

wtf the bay is still not done yet. Man justin you know you can tape matlock. I came in to your work a couple of times and volunteered to get that bitch finished. Give me a call I'll come down no questions asked.


----------



## BENJAMIN!! (Jan 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

bump let's see some progress pics


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BENJAMIN!!)*

Yeah, I hear he's almost done with the bags.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am sending some parts back to him


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

this thread is still here?








it will be done!


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

sounds like soon we should have some progress


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_it will be done!

I'll bet!


----------



## Ryster (May 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (EK20)*

finish it already


----------



## BENJAMIN!! (Jan 12, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Where are the pics?!


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

slacker


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damnit. I was in seattle tonight too








I will get this **** to you soon enough.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

fack man! lmk when youll be here next!


----------



## Ipath43 (Sep 21, 2005)

*FV-QR*

this thread sucks.


----------



## Ryster (May 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ipath43)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ipath43* »_this thread sucks.









x2


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Ryster)*

i have a feeling my car will be bagged before this car is.... according to eddie my car will never get finished so that means this car will never get bagged


----------



## Captain Insaneo (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*

Why start a buld thread without even having parts?
Get this done!


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_i have a feeling my car will be bagged before this car is.... according to eddie my car will never get finished so that means this car will never get bagged

Im beginning to think that this is true.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Justin I will be in tacoma next weekend.


----------



## Ipath43 (Sep 21, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Justin I will be in _your mom?_ next weekend.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

he treats her well, dont be jealous


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

soooo not anymore?


----------



## Ryster (May 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kt_marie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kt_marie* »_soooo not anymore?

the day this is done is the day i weigh 170


----------



## kt_marie (Feb 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

if you want some of the older masontech signature series struts let me know i have some with only like 500 miles on them


----------



## d3bas3r (Jul 12, 2007)

I think I subscribed to this thread when I was 11 years old. They're shipping me off to Shady Meadows Rest Home next week....


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (d3bas3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d3bas3r* »_I think I subscribed to this thread when I was 11 years old. They're shipping me off to *Shady Meadows Rest Home* next week....

I've been here three years already.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (EK20)*

werd


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*

this project got bagged


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (NDubber)*

I'll bag you.
Oh wait, you're right, this is never going to happen.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (EK20)*

locked per request of OP.
Done http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Dash


----------

